
Shirky’s Law and why (most) social software fails - michael_nielsen
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=451
======
breck
Another reason is that exponential growth on social networks works both ways.

One user who stops using a network decreases the value for everyone else,
which makes other users more likely to stop, etc.

------
13ren
_simple, useful, and original. It’s easy to come up with a task which is
useful and original - just combine existing ideas in a new way, perhaps with
some minor twists. But finding something that’s also simple is hard._

Interesting

 _a single task that can’t be reduced or explained in terms of existing
tasks._

Simple things are often primitive (non-compound) in this way, but I doubt it's
a requirement.

------
elai
Who here thought shirky's was shrinky's for a second

------
aditya
I'm getting a little tired of this age old spin about how hackers can't make
good and simple products.

They can and they do, look at all of YC...

Atleast hackers can push products out, biz people can't even do that!

